# another unique INFJ (aren't we all?)



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

wildangl said:


> thank you for the welcome, everyone!
> 
> Laurie
> PS- Grim- only a guy would think of 'holding it' while trying to drive . . .


Slow down sister... I haven't even kissed you yet.


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Salutations

I'm Mr Sue, how do you do?

My sis is an RN. Shes good people, so ill give you a chance.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

*W*elcome​*t*o​*P*ersonalityCafe


----------

